# December 4th - December 12th Games Thread



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

* All Times Eastern...

Saturday, December 4th: 
12:00 PM: Utah State at (14) Georgetown (ESPNU)
12:30 PM: (11) Kentucky at North Carolina (CBS)
01:30 PM: Bowling Green at (6) Michigan State
02:00 PM: Rider at (3) Pittsburgh (ESPN3.com)
03:15 PM: Butler vs. (1) Duke* (ESPN)
03:30 PM: Alabama at (18) Purdue (ESPN2)
04:00 PM: Texas Tech at (22) Washington
05:15 PM: (21) Illinois at (24) Gonzaga (ESPN)
05:15 PM: North Carolina State at (7) Syracuse (ESPN2)
06:00 PM: Hawaii at (25) Brigham Young
08:00 PM: Cornell at (13) Minnesota
08:00 PM: Western Kentucky at (15) Memphis
10:05 PM: Wichita State at (19) San Diego State
11:00 PM: (23) UNLV at Nevada

Sunday, December 5th:
02:45 PM: (16) Florida vs. American University* (ESPN3.com)
10:30 PM: (20) Texas at USC

Monday, December 6th:
08:00 PM: Alcorn State at (5) Kansas State (ESPN3.com)
10:00 PM: Portland at (22) Washington

Tuesday, December 7th: 
07:00 PM: (15) Memphis vs. (4) Kansas* (ESPN)
09:00 PM: (6) Michigan State vs. (7) Syracuse* (ESPN)
09:00 PM: (18) Purdue at Valparaiso (ESPNU)

Wednesday, December 8th: 
07:00 PM: Delaware State at (3) Pittsburgh (ESPN3.com)
07:00 PM: (12) Villanova at Pennsylvania
07:00 PM: (13) Minnesota at Saint Joseph's
07:00 PM: Vermont at (25) Brigham Young
07:30 PM: Fairleigh Dickinson at (9) Connecticut
08:00 PM: Oakland at (21) Illinois
09:00 PM: Bradley at (1) Duke (ESPN2)
09:00 PM: Vanderbilt at (8) Missouri (ESPNU)
09:30 PM: Notre Dame vs. (11) Kentucky* (ESPN)
10:00 PM: Boise State at (23) UNLV
10:30 PM: (19) San Diego State at California
11:00 PM: (24) Gonzaga at Washington State

Thursday, December 9th:
07:00 PM: IUPUI at (2) Ohio State
07:00 PM: Kent State at (16) Florida (ESPN2)
09:00 PM: (14) Georgetown at Temple (ESPN2)

Friday, December 10th:
No Big Games

Saturday, December 11th:

12:00 PM: Saint Louis at (1) Duke (CBS)
12:00 PM: (23) UNLV at Louisville (ESPNU)
12:30 PM: Oakland at (6) Michigan State
01:00 PM: Eastern Kentucky at (13) Minnesota
03:15 PM: (17) Tennessee vs. (3) Pittsburgh* (ESPN)
04:00 PM: (5) Kansas State at Loyola (IL)
04:00 PM: Texas State at (20) Texas
04:30 PM: (22) Washington at Texas A&M (ESPN2)
05:00 PM: Presbyterian at (8) Missouri
05:15 PM: Indiana at (11) Kentucky (ESPN)
06:00 PM: Arizona at (25) Brigham Young
06:30 PM: Colorado State at (4) Kansas (ESPN2)
06:30 PM: North Florida at (18) Purdue
07:00 PM: Colgate at (7) Syracuse
08:30 PM: (24) Gonzaga at Notre Dame (ESPN2)
10:00 PM: San Diego at (19) San Diego State

Sunday, December 12th: 
12:00 PM: Appalachian State at (14) Georgetown (ESPNU)
02:00 PM: (12) Villanova at La Salle (ESPNU)
02:00 PM: Western Carolina at (2) Ohio State
06:00 PM: Northern Colorado at (21) Illinois


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Couple Early Scores:
Halftime: Georgetown 33 - Utah State 29
9:04 1st: Kentucky 25 - North Carolina 21


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

UNC's guards are horrible.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hah Kentucky up 2 with 5:36 to go.. probably turn out to be close finish


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know why the hell Strickland and Drew think they are supposed to take shots when they are being guarded. Ol Roy has to call a TO to tell them to go inside


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. Kentucky from half courttttttttt.. no good..

UNC upsets Kentucky 75-73.. big win for them..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What channel is the Duke Butler game on? 

Okay it's on ESPN, but not on the listing until 3:15


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Correct its the game before the Illinois/Gonzaga one.. could be a good two games.. well at least the 2nd of those.. not sure how Butler will stack up


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Now how many of you thought UNC would win that game?

Cant believe I am saying this, but Zeller is having a pretty good season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois all over the Zags in 2nd half so far.. 56-41 with 12:39 remaining..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol where's zagsfan to defend that?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn we're on fire at 3's all the sudden.. up 17 with like 9 minl eft..


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Lol where's zagsfan to defend that?


Nothing to defend. Its a down year for my Zags, were going to have to win the conference tourney to make it to the tourney, unless the teams play drastically changes.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Now how many of you thought UNC would win that game?
> 
> Cant believe I am saying this, but Zeller is having a pretty good season.


Uh, I'm on record a while ago of saying that Zeller is their best player.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dont know about that. But it looks like he is our most important player. Man if Henson just had an outside shot, he'd be dangerous.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Dont know about that. But it looks like he is our most important player. Man if Henson just had an outside shot, he'd be dangerous.


Zeller is UNC's best player.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I could not root for UNC or UK just can not. I predicted UNC to win over UK b/c it was at UNC


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Zeller is UNC's best player.


I said it in the Harrison Barnes thread a few days ago. I win.

Tough year for our white guy dominated teams.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I said it in the Harrison Barnes thread a few days ago. I win.
> 
> Tough year for our white guy dominated teams.


I said it on 11/29 http://www.basketballforum.com/6422008-post4.html I win.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

the JImmy V classic looks like will be good games


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I said it on 11/29 http://www.basketballforum.com/6422008-post4.html I win.


Damn.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Tuesday will be the first big test for Syracuse against Michigan St.

I have no confidence in this year's team, and I think they are vastly overrated by their ranking which will probably be 5-7 entering Tuesday's game. They may be the most overrated team in the top 10. Contrary to last year where it took them a while to get the respect they deserved - that team was great out of the gate.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

kansasalumn said:


> the JImmy V classic looks like will be good games



Yah, I wish it was crappy teams this year. I normally go, this year I can't because I'm giving a presentation in my class, damn  At least I'll be able to watch the State vs. Cuse game when I get home.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

shupioneers1 said:


> Yah, I wish it was crappy teams this year. I normally go, this year I can't because I'm giving a presentation in my class, damn  At least I'll be able to watch the State vs. Cuse game when I get home.


skip class


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Zeller is UNC's best player.


Best scorer and best player are different.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Best scorer and best player are different.


No. He's their best player.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Nothing to defend. Its a down year for my Zags, were going to have to win the conference tourney to make it to the tourney, unless the teams play drastically changes.


Well Seth Davis apparently still likes Gonzaga. He has them at #17, while all other 64 voters are excluding them from their top 25.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Well Seth Davis apparently still likes Gonzaga. He has them at #17, while all other 64 voters are excluding them from their top 25.


hmmm, Seth Davis is always a Zag honk. Same with Katz.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Tuesday will be the first big test for Syracuse against Michigan St.
> 
> I have no confidence in this year's team, and I think they are vastly overrated by their ranking which will probably be 5-7 entering Tuesday's game. They may be the most overrated team in the top 10. Contrary to last year where it took them a while to get the respect they deserved - that team was great out of the gate.


Good performance from them tonight against MSU. 

IMO, MSU is pretty overrated.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Cuse definitely looked good tonight. Aggressive as hell on both ends of the floor. The question for them IMO comes when they finally go on the road in Jan for BE play.

Not sure if I go to the extent to say MSU is overrated (All their losses have come against good teams) but they're just not playing good basketball right now. For a team that usually owns the glass, they got killed tonight. And looked allergic to attacking that 2-3 after the first Cuse time out. Don't even get me started on the turnovers, it's been killing them all year. For a team with such guard talent it's really disappointing..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Good performance from them tonight against MSU.
> 
> IMO, MSU is pretty overrated.


I don't think they are overrated at all, they should be better than last year. At this point, you would almost have to be surprised if they didn't advance very far again in the NCAA tourney. No team has been playing a tougher schedule so far and that will help come March.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Scheduling plays a role in it, but it all boils down to them needing more time to get cohesive. I've had similar thoughts but it's too early to make any rash decisions.

I liked the flow of that Spartan offense when Kalin Lucas and Korie Lucious were both out there. Needs a little tweaking, but their ability to drive into the lane with ease really opens up things for them.

Delvin Roe's looking better than ever in the frontcourt. You can't even tell this guy's been under the knife -- let alone had 2 separate knee surgeries.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't think they are overrated at all, they should be better than last year. At this point, you would almost have to be surprised if they didn't advance very far again in the NCAA tourney. No team has been playing a tougher schedule so far and that will help come March.


I probably should have simply stated "overrated" rather than "pretty overrated". There's no question that they are top 25, but top ten is a different story, which is why I think they are overrated.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I love the way this Notre Dame team plays. Scrappy team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ND means business but that Jones dunk WOW


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I love the way this Notre Dame team plays. Scrappy team.


Once Harangody went down in the last third of last year, this team took on a totally different identity - and became much better because of it. 

At the beginning of last year they were the opposite of scrappy.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Klay Thompson and Wazzu taking Zaga to the woodshed.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> Klay Thompson and Wazzu taking Zaga to the woodshed.


Were bad this year. Oh, were bad. Our PG play is absolutely awful. Atleast we have a very solid recruiting class coming in though. First down year I've had to endure as a Zag fan in a long time.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

McCamey with 30 points in win over Oakland.. game was scary but damn.. that was fun.. no more internet streams, please..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

40 points for Sullinger...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Were bad this year. Oh, were bad. Our PG play is absolutely awful. Atleast we have a very solid recruiting class coming in though. First down year I've had to endure as a Zag fan in a long time.


They suck. Just be thankful that your team, coach, and program are good enough to fall too far; it's not like you'll have a losing season. Fans of programs like ours have to keep that in mind when we have a down year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Scoreboard Update:

Final: Louisville 77 - UNLV 69
Final: Duke 84 - St. Louis 47
Final: Michigan State 77 - Oakland 76 (WOW.. that game we just won against em doesnt look all that bad)
Final: Minnesota 71 - Eastern Kentucky 58
1st Half: Tennessee 21 - Pittsburgh 11



> AUBURN HILLS, Mich. -- Kalin Lucas scored 25 points to help No. 7 Michigan State hold off Oakland 77-76 Saturday.
> 
> Lucas made a 3-pointer and a jumper late in the game to prevent the Golden Grizzlies from getting closer than two points until Reggie Hamilton made a 3-pointer with 0.4 of a second left.
> 
> The Spartans (7-3) had dropped three of their last six games, to Connecticut, Duke and Syracuse. They're the only team in the Associated Press poll that has played a road game against a ranked team.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Syracuse is up 46 to 8 at halftime over Colgate. Colgate currently shooting 3 for 28 from the field. Taking bets for margin of victory and how many points Colgate ends the game with.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

UNC survives a scare against Long Beach


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Quite Frankly said:


> Syracuse is up 46 to 8 at halftime over Colgate. Colgate currently shooting 3 for 28 from the field. Taking bets for margin of victory and how many points Colgate ends the game with.


Adonal Foyle, the pride of Colgate, must be shaking his head right now in disgust.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Big rivalry win for Wisconsin over Marquette. I retain bragging rights for another year, as I do most years.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I only watched the first half of Kentucky/Indiana, but Shulman and Vitale must have mentioned at least five times that Indiana is on the rise and will soon be one of the elite programs again...

Pretty impressive start for Tennessee.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, Crean must have really started putting the full court press on the media types, because I've heard for 2 years now how he'll have them as a national power before long. Well, it's year 3 now, so he doesn't have a senior class, but with the recruiting he's done we should see pretty close to a finished product by the end of the year.


----------

